# Cannon 2/7/13 Anyone?



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

I will be starting off my NH, ME, tour at Cannon on Thursday February 7th, does anyone else plan on being there on that day? It would be nice to have some company, and someone to show me around, never been to Cannon before.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

If I don't go to BW with the wife, I may be in for meeting since I need to burn some vaca time.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me know Puck it, it's going to be one long ass day, I figure I'll be leaving Binghamton, NY around 3AM, skiing Cannon, driving to the Loaf from there...Yikes! Then Saddleback on Friday, and the AZ Summit over the weekend. I was wise enough to book my room for an extra night, Sunday, so I can get a good night's sleep before heading home. I pray for snow between now and then, come on Ullr, give it up!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you from Vestal? or near by?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Other side of Binghamton, Conklin.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Other side of Binghamton, Conklin.


 
Wife's mom grew up in Vestal.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a nice area, it ain't what it used to be however. It was a high tech hot spot when I was a kid, IBM started here, my Dad worked for Singer Link building flight simulators. Got the Susquehanna River behind my house, sometimes in my house lately! Nice parks, Ithaca is near by.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> It's a nice area, it ain't what it used to be however. It was a high tech hot spot when I was a kid, IBM started here, my Dad worked for Singer Link building flight simulators. Got the Susquehanna River behind my house, sometimes in my house lately! Nice parks, Ithaca is near by.


 
I am a NNY'er a la Canadian border. Love it up there but would not move back with the high taxes now.  Bad enough here.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me know, I met and skied with Scotty, spring_mountain_high, and SKI3PO at Elk on Sunday, they were all great.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Let me know, I met and skied with Scotty, spring_mountain_high, and SKI3PO at Elk on Sunday, they were all great.


 Will do.  Does Scotty speak in "scotty"?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Will do.  Does Scotty speak in "scotty"?


Scotty is awesome! Let me put it this way, there were no awkward silent stretches on the lift rides. His oral grammar is much better than his written grammar. We love you Scotty! We kid because we care. Glad your season wasn't cut short by that damn chair of mine you were struggling to sit on! Folding chair + ice = recipe for disaster.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty is awesome! Let me put it this way, there were no awkward silent stretches on the lift rides. His oral grammar is much better than his written grammar. We love you Scotty! We kid because we care. Glad your season wasn't cut short by that damn chair of mine you were struggling to sit on! Folding chair + ice = recipe for disaster.



It was a fun chair. No problems I understand totally, I probably talked to much. It was fun times.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It was a fun chair. No problems I understand totally, I probably talked to much. It was fun times.



You were fine Scotty, it was great to finally meet you, it's rare for me to meet someone who talks more than I do! I've been told I should be a salesman by a stranger on the lifts before, because I talk so much.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2013)

Suddenly there is a good chance that I'll be at Cannon 2/7.  Buddy that I used to ski with a lot but who now only gets a few days a year happens to have the day off.  Since I have to work the following weekend, it seems only proper that I take a weekday off and head up there right?  Maybe see you all there.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Suddenly there is a good chance that I'll be at Cannon 2/7.  Buddy that I used to ski with a lot but who now only gets a few days a year happens to have the day off.  Since I have to work the following weekend, it seems only proper that I take a weekday off and head up there right?  Maybe see you all there.



It is a good chance that I will be there now.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It is a good chance that I will be there now.



Cool.  My there are a lot of ins and outs and what-have-yous still remaining in my plans.  But gotta start somewhere.  Who's in charge of bringing snow??


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Cool. My there are a lot of ins and outs and what-have-yous still remaining in my plans. But gotta start somewhere. Who's in charge of bringing snow??




Maybe they can farm some from the South Bowl?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Great, look forward to skiing with some more AZer's. I seriously considered canceling this trip due to the shitty weather of late, but I've got a shitload of vouchers to use up, gotta start burning them. Either of you going to the AZ Summit?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2013)

No summit for me.  That's the weekend of an annual event I have to work at.  Which of course means it is traditionally a good snow weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2013)

No summit for me either.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> No summit for me.  That's the weekend of an annual event I have to work at.  Which of course means it is traditionally a good snow weekend.



Sorry, but I hope you're right! I don't think there are any big dumps on the horizon, haven't given up hope yet. Going to hit Snow Ridge tomorrow for a freshies fix, up 13" by tomorrow morning.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> No summit for me.  That's the weekend of an annual event I have to work at.  Which of course means it is traditionally a good snow weekend.





Puck it said:


> No summit for me either.


Some people are too cool for school.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Some people are too cool for school.




Cool Cannon kid's rule.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 6, 2013)

ill be there Saturday


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

petergriffen said:


> ill be there Saturday



I will be somewhere.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will be somewhere.



I feel like a hypocrite, sorry Puck it, I will be at either Saddleback, or Sugarloaf. Saddleback is $9.25 through 92.5 The River http://www.wxrv.com/pages/pages.php?page=921

Thanks Wa-Loaf


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I feel like a hypocrite, sorry Puck it, I will be at either Saddleback, or Sugarloaf. Saddleback is $9.25 through 92.5 The River http://www.wxrv.com/pages/pages.php?page=921
> 
> Thanks Wa-Loaf



Huh.  I meant Saturday.  You definitely made the right call today with that drive.   No need to apologize.  Let us know when you are back up this way.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess Saddleback, or The River, postponed the $9.25 deal. Hooking up with BackLoafRiver and Nick, if I must :wink:, Friday at the Loaf. Think I'll hit Saddleback Monday, Cannon Tuesday. I hope there is power, and no wind holds Saturday morning, should be epic.

 I got a third of my avy gear for the Slides at WF, a small shovel, in case winds submerge my Rex. Should be interesting at the least.


----------

